# Sieg SX1P micro mill questions



## Maplehead (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi All
New here and first posting.
As a side thing I make guitars and I am branching out into making my own hardware for them.
I recently purchased a Grizzly micro lathe for my cylindrical machining needs and that is working out well.
Now I need a mill for two specific parts. One part is basically a 4.25" diameter circle at 1/16" thick, and the other is a smaller rectangular piece, with rounded ends, at 3/16" thick. Both parts are steel.
For the material type, sizes and thicknesses, is the Sieg SX1P all that I need for a mill?
I'm talking size wise and power wise for the steel pieces.
I will be cutting 1/8" thru grooves in the circular piece. These grooves are not exactly parallel but slightly angle from each other. Will a precision rotary table all me to set these angles before cutting?
I am assuming that I need a rotary table to cut the 4.25" circlular piece.
Can I affix a 4.25" circular piece onto a 4" rotary table?
I am thinking about doing so via 1/8" screw holes in the piece that connect to rails I make that go into the t slots.
Any and all advice/info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## David S (Feb 20, 2017)

I am not familiar with the machines, but would it be possible to use your lathe and mount the round piece to the faceplate?

David


----------



## Maplehead (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi David

Thanks for the reply.
No, this is definitely mill work.


----------

